
Help crowdfund this Upwork alternative - skeeper
https://medium.com/@LevelWorkingField/do-you-like-new-pricing-or-higher-fees-upwork-is-changing-again-and-what-we-can-do-about-it-6c755e245fb7
======
sharemywin
The problem is CAC is probably $1000 or more. So how do you get customers?

~~~
skeeper
What is CAC? Thank you

~~~
tim333
Customer acquisition cost. In this case it may be more build it and they shall
come.

